# Schwinn corvette 5 speed



## vincev (Sep 15, 2013)

Just picked up this first proto type 5 speed Corvette for $175!.Supposedly this chain guard decal was only used for the first month of production.I will clean up nicely.light rust all over.


----------



## vincev (Sep 15, 2013)

GTs58 are you out there?


----------



## popmachines (Sep 15, 2013)

*Schwinn 5 Speed Corvette*

If you are going to sell this Corvette let me know. E-mail to  popmachines@hotmail.com       Thanks Dave


----------



## island schwinn (Sep 15, 2013)

nice score.the chainguard decal was the very early type.probably the first few months of production.i think there are only a few on the 5 speed registry.
that bike looks all correct from a quick glance.need a front rack to make it all original.rear rack was an option.
i'll pm gt and let him know.i'm sure he'll want to log it on the registry.


----------



## vincev (Sep 15, 2013)

Island Schwinn,I checked the registry and it is the earliest one on there.That is the serial number.The previous owner was bikeriderx.


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 15, 2013)

That is one *super* score Vince. So BikeriderX never did a dang thing to that after he got it over three years ago? I've been trying to contact him for more info but it seems he disappeared from all the forums. Pretty unique piece of Corvette 5 history and only one other known with those markings. Is the gear selector decal the same as the others? My serial number was stamped on the same day as this one and it was red as the other proto, but mine had the standard issue screening and decals. And a 62 cast dated crank. I'm betting these first proto's were only produced for a very few days of the first and probably short production run.  

Once you get it torn down for the clean up could you get me the fork and crank numbers?    


​* LUCKY DOG!  *


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Sep 15, 2013)

Rear rack is a later 60's 2 reflector rack along with the skinny ww rear tire. The seat mast decal is not the normal 5 speed one either. VERY cool!!!!


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Sep 15, 2013)

Wow! Surpurb pick.


----------



## vincev (Sep 15, 2013)

schwinnbikebobb said:


> Rear rack is a later 60's 2 reflector rack along with the skinny ww rear tire. The seat mast decal is not the normal 5 speed one either. VERY cool!!!!




Actually the rear rack is one I had in the garage.It came with no rear rack.Therear tire must have been changed at some time?


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 15, 2013)

Other than the rear carrier, that Corvette looks the same as it was back in 2010. Check it out. 
http://www.schwinnbikeforum.com/index.php?topic=3763.0


----------



## vincev (Sep 15, 2013)

GTs58 said:


> Other than the rear carrier, that Corvette looks the same as it was back in 2010. Check it out.
> http://www.schwinnbikeforum.com/index.php?topic=3763.0




GT,Thanks for the pics and info.I looked closely at the top bar and see no trace of the shifting decdal.Not an outline or piece of decal.Could it be that one was not used?


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 15, 2013)

vincev said:


> GT,Thanks for the pics and info.I looked closely at the top bar and see no trace of the shifting decdal.Not an outline or piece of decal.Could it be that one was not used?




I really couldn't see if there was one on either yours or Kbrays. I'm thinking the first protos never had a shifter decal and it came about when the specific seattube decal, guard cross flag decal and screening came about. The frames were not assembled sequentially with the serial numbers and MIKE-101ST has the only June serial numbered frame so maybe he can tell us if his June 15 SN frame has the decal. After his June SN there are no others recorded with SN dates until the very end of July.


----------



## Pedalsnostalgia (Sep 16, 2013)

Very interesting, nice to see it surface again 

Jeff


----------



## vincev (Sep 18, 2013)

GTs58 said:


> That is one *super* score Vince. So BikeriderX never did a dang thing to that after he got it over three years ago? I've been trying to contact him for more info but it seems he disappeared from all the forums. Pretty unique piece of Corvette 5 history and only one other known with those markings. Is the gear selector decal the same as the others? My serial number was stamped on the same day as this one and it was red as the other proto, but mine had the standard issue screening and decals. And a 62 cast dated crank. I'm betting these first proto's were only produced for a very few days of the first and probably short production run.
> 
> Once you get it torn down for the clean up could you get me the fork and crank numbers?
> 
> ...




will have it torn down tomorrow.


----------



## vincev (Sep 19, 2013)

here ya go GT.the chainguard did clean up nicely. I did not see any numbers on the fork.The crank just has S.A.4.6.1. on it.


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 20, 2013)

Early 61 crank cast. Guessing this one was built in very late May or early June. The July 61 reporter announced the new 5 speed. Can I steal your pictures?


----------



## vincev (Sep 20, 2013)

GTs58 said:


> Early 61 crank case. Guessing this one was built in very late May or early June. The July 61 reporter announced the new 5 speed. Can I steal your pictures?




You can have the pics.lolI will post the pics when it is all polished and shiny.


----------

